# Please help with algae ID and eradication(before i lose mah mind!)



## rain- (Mar 29, 2004)

To me it looks more like Bryozoa than algae. Could they be that? Do you see tiny fans protruding from at least some of the ends? Like this:










Here's some information:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bryozoa
http://images.google.com/images?q=bryozoa
http://images.google.com/images?q=ectoprocta


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

I just noticed the same thing in my 29g. It doesn't look like Bryozoa. My oto's seem to "pick" at it but not enough to help. Well at least it looks like they are picking at it.... If it's the stuff I think it is, amano shimp will eat it. I will be trying that soon. I wish I remembered the name of it....:icon_frow


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

Clado. Well, at least that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

rain- said:


> To me it looks more like Bryozoa than algae. Could they be that? Do you see tiny fans protruding from at least some of the ends? Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nope no fans on it.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

I was under the impression it was Staghorn or Black Beard Algae but i just don't know. I just know that i want it gone and i'd like to salvage my plants


----------



## Dempsey (Oct 27, 2009)

True, it could be Staghorn Algae. Clado from what I have seen is greener. Who knows... Amano shrimp couldn't hurt. I am going to try them. Cause whatever you have, I have. Well, at least that's what I can tell from the pics. BTW, Nice pics! They look they could be in High Times! :icon_wink Not that I would know.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks, here are a couple pics i took of my clownfish.




























DSLR cameras are fun 

So you think an Amano or three would munch on this? From what i read like nothing eats staghorn.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

You need N P and K to grow plants.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

You've got the Stag. Is your tank new/uncycled? Stag is common with ammonia in tank. Keep co2 up and/or light down and wait it out. Trim old leaves with it and it pretty much goes away on its own.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

With said measures taken will it melt away on it's own or do i need to take everything out of the tank and clean it off? Which would really suck with all the micro baby shrimp about.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

You say that the tank has been set up for "some time" then just "two months" - which is it? You change 1.5g weekly, but how big is the tank? I take it there is no co2? What is your lighting? Probably reduce/raise that, assuming you can't bump co2 if you don't have injected.

I'd use some hydrogen peroxide locally (followed by WC) to rid the infection,and reduced lighting from then on to prevent reoccurrence.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like staghorn and/or black beard to me too.

Seems you're getting a partial kill with the Excel. As long as you're using it, might as well use it as a spot treatment - turn off air and filters to still the water, and squirt your normal dose directly on the worst algae spots with a syringe. Wait a few minutes then turn everything back on.

For cleaning the inside of the tank, you could try a Mr. Clean "Magic Eraser" - the plain kind, not the kind with a green "Scotch-Brite" type abrasive pad on one side. It's equivalent to 2500-3000 grit sandpaper. It removes algae easily, including green spot, and even in existing scratches. I've heard claims that its abrasive property is fine enough to act as a polish, smoothing the acrylic over time, which makes it harder for new algae to attach. I don't know whether that's the case, or whether it simply does a very good job of removing every trace of algae; but in the few months I've been using them I have noticed a difference in the time it takes for algae to return, and no negative effects.

Minus the algae, you've got a nice tank there. There are definitely other things that we could discuss to get rid of that pesky algae, but it sounds like the major hurdle right now is motivation. Motivation + knowledge + effort = results!


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow thanks for the magic eraser idea! Wife had some under sink and i tried it, worked wonders on the inside!

*macclellan* i never said the tank was setup for 2 months i said co2 has been stopped for the past two months. The tank has been up for 5-6 months. I discontinued co2 when i started using excel i was worried the co2 combined with excel would kill the shrimp. Should i start co2 up again and keep up the excel? will the shrimp be fine? Lighting is mentioned right after my stoppage of co2 it's a 20 watt T8 bulb, but after just cleaning up the glass and looking at the bulb i realize its actually a 20 watt T12 bulb. I have other options for lighting if i need more. Also the tank is a 6.6 gallon petco tank, made out of material softer than acrylic, Polystyrene..


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

mgdmirage said:


> Wow thanks for the magic eraser idea! Wife had some under sink and i tried it, worked wonders on the inside!


Great!

Sounds like you're getting motivated.  So let's go through the works:

Light: Probably acceptable. Keep photoperiod at no more than 8 hours, at least until you get things under control.

CO2/Excel: Excel is a weak substitute for CO2, your tank would benefit from the real thing. Excel is a known stressor of invertebrates, especially if overdosing; though that stress alone can be tolerable. Reasonable static CO2 levels won't hurt your shrimp, but the sudden addition of it can stress them. Take care you don't go over 30ppm CO2, as this is possible with DIY CO2 in a tank this small, and watch your shrimp for signs of stress. If you want to be cautious, cut out the Excel for a couple of days when introducing CO2. After that you may reintroduce Excel, more for its algaecidal property than its effect on plants. On further thought about Excel spot treatment, I wouldn't use it unless you can be fairly sure you won't also be hitting shrimp with concentrated Excel.

Macros: Nitrogen is fine. Given your setup, I'll infer that phosphorus is probably a bit high, but not problematic. Potassium is supplied by Leaf Zone.

Micros: Iron is supplied in abundance by Fluorite and Leaf Zone. But I couldn't find any reference to Leaf Zone containing any other micronutrients. If this is true, PMDD ferts would be a worthwhile upgrade in my opinion. There may be other off the shelf options, but I'm not familiar with them since I've used PMDD from day one in this hobby.

Circulation: Ideally, all your plants should be should be swaying in the current, with no dead zones.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks again Cobra, i'll try starting the co2 backup and cut back on excel. Lighting i'll put on a timer i've been doing it manual which admittedly isn't very consistant, it's usually on too long usually 10-12 hours. I will definitely need to up the circulation as my plants are almost motionless. 

I'm just learning about PPMD, where is a good place for a recipe?

I did do a bit of tank cleanup today trying to get over the hopelessness that the algae has brought upon it. I want to do a 20g planted but i really want to figure out this tank first before moving on to bigger headaches.

Planted tanks make reef tanks look almost easy.

Thanks again for your help and research!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Everyone does this a bit different, tanks differ in lighting, flora/fauna load, amount and frequency of water changes, etc. It can be a bit overwhelming at first.

So here's a recipe I worked out for you, based on what I know and am assuming about your tank conditions. Know that I lean to the conservative side when giving exact fertilization advice on other peoples' tanks, and this recipe reflects that. It should be an adequate starting point, but only that; continue learning from other people, and your tank itself.

1 tablespoon CSM+B (provides iron and trace minerals)
1 tablespoon MgSO4 (provides magnesium)
2 tablespoons K2SO4 (provides potassium)

Mix dry ingredients thoroughly. Add one tablespoon of mix to two cups distilled water. Shake well to dissolve. Keep in the refrigerator.

Dose 1 tsp. three times a week. Each bottle of liquid will last you three months, and the dry mix will make four bottles.

When ordering the dry ingredients, I suggest getting the nitrate and phosphate as well. They're not used in this recipe, but they're nice to have them around should you need them later.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome! will do.

Where is the best place to buy most of these ingredients?

Thanks again for taking the time


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Last time I bought was from Greg Watson, but that was years ago and I don't think he sells anymore (this stuff lasts a long time).

If I had to buy again now, I'd try Rex Grigg. Google his name and his website will come right up.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

DarkCobra said:


> For cleaning the inside of the tank, you could try a Mr. Clean "Magic Eraser" - the plain kind, not the kind with a green "Scotch-Brite" type abrasive pad on one side.


Are these safe with fish and plants in the tank or just for use when cleaning an empty tank?


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

jjp2 said:


> Are these safe with fish and plants in the tank or just for use when cleaning an empty tank?


I'm fairly sure they're safe for a stocked tank, and haven't heard anything to the contrary in any of the discussions I've seen on their use.

To my knowledge they aren't impregnated with any cleaning agents. They have no chemical odor other than a mild "new plastic" smell, and do not suds up or tint water. The pads are made of melamine fiber.

I dedicate one to the tanks that has never been used for anything else (and never will be) to avoid contamination of the pad.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

mgdmirage said:


> Awesome! will do.
> 
> Where is the best place to buy most of these ingredients?
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time


Here is a link to the people who took over Greg Watson's fertilizer biz...

Good prices, fast shipping via USPS Priority Mail. 

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

captain_bu said:


> Here is a link to the people who took over Greg Watson's fertilizer biz...
> 
> Good prices, fast shipping via USPS Priority Mail.
> 
> http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/


 
Thanks thats the place i had found and seemed reasonable!


----------

